# Diamond and Pearl only Pokemon



## Kyle (Apr 17, 2007)

Can anyone list what Pokemon will only be in Diamond and which will only be in Pearl? Because I don't know anywhere where they say which will be in which?

Can anyone list or link?


----------



## Nate (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's a list on Serebii.      

http://www.serebii.net/diamondpearl/exclusives.shtml


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 17, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Here's a list on Serebii.
> 
> http://www.serebii.net/diamondpearl/exclusives.shtml


 NOOOO! Bagon is only in pearl! I'll have to get it from my sister...


----------



## SteelCity (Apr 17, 2007)

Yay, that doesn't mess up my team that I'm gonna use. I'm getting Diamond.


----------



## Knightshot (Apr 18, 2007)

go to serebii.net


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 18, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I noticed that but I didn't really care that much. Too bad for your dragon team


----------



## Jubby17 (Apr 18, 2007)

I was also mad bagon is only in pearl! But i have a lvl.100 salamence in emerald. i can trade it from there!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could still have Bagon in Diamond, just use an Action Replay.


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 2, 2009)

...Over 2 Year bump... >_>


----------



## Numner (Aug 2, 2009)

It lives!
And should you report it? @.@


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 2, 2009)

What the hell possessed you to bring this up?!


----------

